# Sagitta chickens



## navarrdv (Mar 31, 2015)

Going to get meat birds in the spring for the first time wondering if the sagittas would be a good way to go any opinions I like to free range my birds so don't know how well the cornish crosses will do. Any help and opinions would be appreciated


----------



## navarrdv (Mar 31, 2015)

anyone raised these??:shrug:


----------



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

I have not raised those. But I do raise Cornish Crosses on pasture, mostly free range, and they do just fine. Somebody talked me into trying those red broilers this year, and the cornish forage just as well as the reds do.


----------



## navarrdv (Mar 31, 2015)

I ended up getting some of both the cornish crosses did fine free range. already in the freezer. They sagitta chickens were nice and docile are slower to mature by far about 12 weeks now and i will continue to grow them out for at least another month on the roosters. so they will be bigger than heritage breeds at that age but still taking to long in my opinion but might be good if you wanted to hatch your own every year as they are good sized


----------



## rhaige9 (Oct 31, 2010)

I never saw this post till the update. I did the sagittas. I still have a few of the hens running around. When I bought them three years ago, the feed store guy sold them to me as egg layers that could be dual purposed as meat birds if I wanted to. The next year we experimented with a batch of cornish crosses and the red ranger types as meaties. If you like big legs they were great. I wasn't happy with the carcasses in comparison to the cornish. We butchered all the sagiatta roos, maybe 12 of them, and kept the hens. They've been really nice as egg layers for us. Free range well. Avoid the sky bound predators better than some of the other birds we've raised. Each year for the last 4 years we've bought something different as chicks to see how they get on. I'd rather the white rocks as a dual purpose if I was going to focus on one over the other. The sagitta hens weren't any bigger than my rocks, and the roos were smaller than the rock roos.


----------



## rosepetalwi (Apr 5, 2009)

For those of you who have raised Sagittas would you consider the roosters aggressive? We are thinking of raising them for meat but need to confine them in a chicken tractor till they reach butchering age. The last batch of red rangers we raised were extremely aggressive and we are looking for a more docile broiler type, and not the cornish cross as we don't care for the bland taste of them.


----------



## navarrdv (Mar 31, 2015)

They have not been aggressive and I think they would do quite well in a chicken tractor situation they might even grow better than mine did as I did not keep food in front of them all the time.


----------



## nicksingleton1585 (4 mo ago)

rosepetalwi said:


> For those of you who have raised Sagittas would you consider the roosters aggressive? We are thinking of raising them for meat but need to confine them in a chicken tractor till they reach butchering age. The last batch of red rangers we raised were extremely aggressive and we are looking for a more docile broiler type, and not the cornish cross as we don't care for the bland taste of them.


 No they are not aggressive at all


----------

